# Speed loaders



## Specialed (Jan 21, 2010)

Does any one make a speed loader for S.W. 686+ (7 shot .357)?


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier (Feb 7, 2010)

You might check Safariland. They may have them. I am not sure though. I have a 6 shot 686 speed loader and it is a safariland. Good luck in finding one.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

There's also the HKS 587A, they should be easy to find in person or on-line.


----------

